# Painting Space Marine Bikes



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm a motorcycle enthusiast (well, I like to ride) and I'm about to paint my Space Marine Bike Army. My Marines are Ultramarine Blue with Boltgun Metal shoulders. But I don't like the idea of painting bikes blue. While my R6 is blue, its a sport bike not a cruiser like SM bikes. So I wanted to match my girlfriend's Triumph Speedmaster with gloss black and chrome. So I came up with so far:

The bikes are primed black.
Gonna paint the engine, pipes, forks, handle bars, headlight, and trim mithril silver.
Wash with ????
The bolters will be boltgun metal.
For the 'painted' part of the bike I'll put a layer or two of watered-down chaos black.
For the tires I'll leave them the primer black (to get a kinda tirey look).
I removed the running/foot boards they looked like crap.
I will put a gloss coat over the entire bike except for the tires.

What color wash should I use with the mithril silver? I was thinking of skipping highlights cause the gloss varnish will create a shine which will highlight itself.

Here is a picture of the Speedmaster: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...er&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1

Its a nice bike but has no balls. Just like my girl! Also, while the engine is black in the picture I want to go all chrome for my Marines, they deserve nothing but the best.

Any comments, or has anyone done this before and have any tips or pics?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

wash both the mithril and boltgun with badab black. i would drybrush the wheels with a light grey, to make them stand out


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Good idea with the grey highlights on the tires. I will also wash with badab black.


----------

